
Stuff I said at Kansas City Startup Weekend that sounded smart (2011) - Tomte
https://apenwarr.ca/log/20111116
======
duxup
I kinda liked #5 if only because it does get me thinking more along the lines
of "what would it take a customer to really use this thing"... I'm thinking
less so in terms os start up as much as when I make something what it would
take them to really invest time into using whatever it is I made / seeing the
benefit of putting the time in.

Just being a good solution is nice but need to make them stop doing the thing
that for them they know how long it takes, how much work it takes, and they're
sure of the outcome. That's a lot.

